# Kevin Levrone Then and Now



## Arnold (Jul 29, 2007)

wow, what a difference!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

Only seeing one pic Rob.  I'm running the latest ver or FF ... do I need some kind of fix?


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 29, 2007)

doesn't look like he has anything left now


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jul 29, 2007)

From the neck down it looks like two different people


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm being 100% serious when I say this. Does he have a terminal illness, his color is a big grey his cheeks are sunken. Just not good at all. How does somebody go from one extreme to another. Also how does the skin recover from being that stretched out and then back down to 170lb. Man he has to be a physical wreck.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 31, 2007)

don't know, but he does have superior genetics.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 31, 2007)

Prince said:


> don't know, but he does have superior genetics.



...and an even better pharmacist


----------



## Twigz (Jul 31, 2007)

How did his tatoo's disappear??


----------



## Uthinkso (Jul 31, 2007)

Twigz said:


> How did his tatoo's disappear??



Chris Angel???


----------



## Mags (Aug 3, 2007)

I know you can't stay on the gear forever, but I'd hate to go from being a monster (and one that looks awesome) to being tiny.


----------

